# "New Posts" Not Resetting After Viewing



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

Suddenly (starting yesterday) my New Posts list doesn't reset after I've viewed them. Anyone else had this issue? I've accessed the forum from two different computers - same issue.


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

Same here. If I reply to a thread,that thread doesn't come up in the new posts. maybe the mods are tweaking the joint in an effort to kill the poll spammer?

Whadda ya know???

Looks like they fixed it.

OK, not fixed. 

It seems to be that when I edit a post, it buggers off into the ether.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

It's been reported and discussed in another thread. Apparently they're waiting for some kind of system upgrade to fix it.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

EVERYBODY PANIC!!!!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

That means I can get some sleep! I really don't have to wade through 400 unread posts!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Wow, what a mess!


----------



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, almost every single post in almost every single forum is a new post.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

The board's been hacked. Beware! At the end of this attempt to spread doom & confusion in the minds of thousands of saxophone players around the world, we will be flooded by automated thread-starting bots preaching the glory of "he-who-cannot-be-named". All techs membership will be canceled, the place where the Mauriat ad is disfigured by this saxophone:










The great saxophone resource that's saxontheweb will feature some of Kenny G's best performances transcribed in all clefs and the guy's advice on setup, embouchure and hair do. Let's not forget some exclusive golfing tricks video tutorial...


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, and the Defribilator testing course.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Pheewww! I thought I'd slept for a few months, or had just came back from a good martysaxing.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm working on this as we speak. Hopefully I can get it fixed before I go to sleep (the poll problem kept me up pretty late last night, so I'm going to bed early tonight). 

What should be happening is that you all are getting today's posts instead of just posts since you last logged in. You should still see a line break where the thread titles aren't bolded anymore and it should say something like "These threads still contain unread posts," or something similar. 

Bear with us.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

I knew something like this would happen when you guys made Frank a mod!


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Okay, I tweaked something, and am heading to bed. I'll check this thread in the AM to see if anything has changed. Must sleep.


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

I found out that this is only a problem for New England Fans. Now I am really going to get Frank! :x


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

Still a problem for me.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

ditto


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

+1 on the ditto.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Darn.

I'm on my way out the door for today, won't be back until the wee hours of the morning. I'm doing sound for whatever flavor-of-the-month musical is coming to town.

I'll send Harri an email asking to send a support ticket the the vBulletin guys.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Seems to me it got all out of wack when the poll thing forced you to "fix" something. That "fix" may not of been......


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> Seems to me it got all out of wack when the poll thing forced you to "fix" something. That "fix" may not of been......


I had the same thought driving home today.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

For now, go under "Quick Links" and hit "Today's Posts" instead of the "New Posts" button.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Grumps. The dark and light print helps a lot. I was trying to get back to an older fellow who needed some help and I couldn't find it to save my soul. The Today's Posts did the trick.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have to be signed in for the quick links function to appear.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

saxmanglen said:


> Seems to me it got all out of wack when the poll thing forced you to "fix" something. That "fix" may not of been......


As far as I can tell that's not what caused the problem for two reasons.... 1) the change I made *should* have only affected polls and 2) I changed it back 

I was just stopping by on my lunch break to see if anything had cleared up, and it hasn't yet. I'll work on it more tonight if I'm not too exhausted (might be, 16 hour day for me today), otherwise I'll check it out tomorrow.

-C


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

No worries Chris. Have a beer......or a six pack. 

Whatever it takes?


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

This log-in had only about 140 posts instead of 398! I think you've got it!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

It seems to be getting closer to fixed.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

saxmanglen said:


> No worries Chris. Have a beer......or a six pack.
> 
> Whatever it takes?


Totally didn't get off in time for last call, and didn't have the foresight to grab a sixer during the day.... :evil:

At least the forum is starting to behave better. It probably sensed my wrath and decided that it needed to start cooperating.


----------

